
Testing of Microservices - kiyanwang
https://labs.spotify.com/2018/01/11/testing-of-microservices/
======
timclark
The article linked from here on integrated tests,
[http://blog.thecodewhisperer.com/permalink/integrated-
tests-...](http://blog.thecodewhisperer.com/permalink/integrated-tests-are-a-
scam) is also well worth reading.

